# MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Interview mit MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"​*
*Schon 2015 macht die Anglerboardredaktion ein Videointerview zum Thema Angeln und Angler mit Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte von den Linken im Bundestag in Berlin. Nun legen auch Pritnmedien nach und "Rute und Rolle" interviewte auch Jan Korte. Auch nach dieser Zeit kommt der DAFV noch nicht besser weg als beim Anglerboard-Interview*

2015 führte die Anglerboard-Redaktion ein Video-Interview mit 2 Bundestagsabgeordneten; Gregor Gysi & Jan Korte.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307565

[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/e3HU0fpReB4

  Eine der zentralen Aussagen Kortes -selbst aktiver Angler- war,   dass Abgeordnete angewiesen sind auf Informationen von externen Fachleuten, sprich auf einen Bundesverband. 

  Aber eben auch, dass vom DAFV im Bundestag so gut wie nichts zu hören ist,   er sich freuen würde, wenn dieser auf die Politik zukommen würde.

  Damit bestätigten sich die Sprüche, die mancher Landesverbands-Präsident hinter vorgehaltener Hand über die Präsidentin Happach-Kasan ablässt; 
_"die kommt nicht mal am Pförtner vorbei"_.

  Nun wurde Jan Korte auch von der Zeitschrift Rute & Rolle interviewt _(Ausgabe 2/18, S. 30-33)_. Ein lesenswertes Interview. Ich möchte Chefredakteur Georg Baumann ausdrücklich loben; gut gemacht. 






  Primär geht es um die Angelverbote in Nord- & Ostsee. 

*Korte erneuert aber auch seine Kritik am Bundesverband:*
  Bundestagsabgeordnete haben Angler nicht auf dem Schirm, 
*"eine organisierte Anglerlobby ist im parlamentarischen Berlin kaum wahrnehmbar"!*






Der fusionierte DAFV geht nun ins 5te Jahr.
  Korte, als ein Vertreter des Bundestagsparlaments, hat 2015 mangelnden Lobbyismus durch den Bundesverband beklagt.
  Nun, 2 Jahre nach dem Anglerboard-Interview, hat sich an diesem Zustand nichts, aber auch gar nichts geändert.

  Wohlgemerkt: hier geht es nicht um die Kritik des Anglerboards am DAFV, wie von manchen Foristen gelegentlich kritisiert.
  Es ist der Bundestag selbst, der dem Verband ein miserables Zeugnis ausstellt!

  Gleichzeitig spricht Präsidentin Happach-Kasan davon, dass 
_"der DAFV für seine Arbeit spürbar mehr Anerkennung erhält"_ _(ebenfalls Rute & Rolle 2/18, S.80, DAFV-Mitteilungen)_.

Sie nimmt selbst gar nicht wahr, wie der Verband ankommt.
  Kann jemand, der das vernichtende Urteil über sein Wirken gar nicht einsieht, bzw. einsehen will, überhaupt jemals etwas verbessern/reformieren?


An die Mitglieds-Landesverbände, die nun reihenweise JHVen abhalten:
  Werden wir uns dieses Jahr wieder Geschwätz von 'Verbesserungen beim Bundesverband' anhören müssen?
  Wieder ein 'nur weiter so, aber bitte endlich besser werden'?
  Wieder ein 'wir zahlen mal weiter und hoffen auf Tätigkeiten und Ergebnisse'?
  Wacht endlich auf und entzieht diesem Fass ohne Boden die Mittel, damit endlich eine Interessenvertretung entstehen kann, die Angler & Politiker benötigen und erwarten!

kati48268


----------



## Ørret (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin nicht wahrnehmbar"*

Wird morgen gleich gekauft das Heft....die schlechten Kritiken über den BV in den Angelzeitschriften häufen sich in letzter Zeit . Das muss den Arbeitsverweigerern doch so richtig stinken:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Dazu müssten sie erst was mitkriegen UND es dann noch verstehen.

Ob da jemand drauf wetten würde????????


----------



## Ladi74 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*



> Der fusionierte DAFV geht nun ins 5te Jahr.


Immerhin gabs, bei uns, dieses Jahr die neuen Mitgliedsausweise mit DAFV-Logo!
Reicht doch für die nächsten 5Jahre...


----------



## Ørret (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu müssten sie erst was mitkriegen UND es dann noch verstehen.
> 
> Ob da jemand drauf wetten würde????????



Hast recht die werdens nicht mitkriegen..... müssen ja momentan sehen das sie auf der Grünen Woche die ganze Anglerkohle irgendwie verprasst bekommen|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Dass die Präsine & ihre Truppe weiterhin schön Wetter machen, flockige Wölkchen am blauen Himmel zeichnen, erzählen dass sie für den Sonnenschein verantwortlich sind,... erstaunt ja nicht.
Das macht letztendlich jeder Vorstandsvorsitzende,
selbst wenn er weiß, er muss übermorgen Insolvenz anmelden.

Im Gegensatz zu diesem glaubt Happach-Kasan aber selbst den Unsinn, den sie erzählt. 
Ebenso, wie man überall in der Presse Trump Demenz, Dummheit, Ignoranz & Narzißmus per Ferndiagnose vermutet, könnte man es hier tun.

Schlimmer ist aber, dass landauf landab demnächst wieder Landesfürsten auf dem JHV-Podium stehen und uns allen was von _"gute Ansätze, erkennbarer Besserung"_ erzählen werden;
WISSEND dass dies kompletter Blödsinn ist.

Holt euch die Rute & Rolle, lest all die Fakten, die hier im AB zu finden sind und haltet es ihnen entgegen,
*Der DAFV macht nichts!
Und wenn er denn mal was macht* (Baglimit, Angelverbote, Aussagen zum Zurücksetzen,...) *dann ist es grundsätzlich Murks und zum Nachteil der Angler!
*Das seit nun 5 Jahren!
Er muss weg, damit endlich Platz entsteht für eine richtige Interessenvertretung, die wir so dringend brauchen.


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Weg ist gut, aber wie kann man die los werden..... ?

Nur mit Geld Entzug, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Und selbst da werden die sich schlimmer als jeder Politiker an ihr Sesselchen klammern, und damit weiter Anglern und dem Angeln schaden schon durch ihre blosse Existenz, die alles Neue im Ansatz schon verhindert...


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Danke für die Info Kati,
werde mir das Heft heute Abend an der Tanke noch holen, bin durchaus gespannt auf das Interview #6


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und selbst da werden die sich schlimmer als jeder Politiker an ihr Sesselchen klammern, und damit weiter Anglern und dem Angeln schaden schon durch ihre blosse Existenz, die alles Neue im Ansatz schon verhindert...



Können wir die sesselchen nicht umbauen?
Ich war mal Elektriker..........
Strom hilft vielleicht!:r


----------



## Meefo 46 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Moin.

Aus meiner Sicht werden wir in der Öffentlichkeit gar nicht mehr 

wahrgenommen,als eine grosse Gemeinschaft sondern als eine

ansammlung im Hobby gleichgesinnter.

Zu meiner anfangszeit wurde jede Gewässerbereinigung von 

der Presse begleitet und Dokumentiert jeder Arbeitsdienst am 

oder im Gewässer auch.

Das ist es was uns fehlt eine Starke Lobby  die uns nach aussen 

als Gemeinschaft im Hobby und für die Erhaltung und zum 

wohle der Natur Repräsentiert den nicht anderes sind wir.


----------



## AndiM (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Hai,

 mal ne Frage aus der Eidgenossenschaft:

 Wenn ihr in Deutschland so ne komplett Scheiss-Vertretung habt, warum gründet ihr mit euren Vereinen nicht einfach einen neuen Dachverband, der dann auch entsprechend aktiv wird ????

 Wenn die so komplett absolut unterirdisch sind, wie ich immer wieder höre und lese, dann dürfte es doch echt kein Problem sein, genügend Vereine zu finden, die diese Dachorganisation verlassen und es dürfte dann ja wirklich auch keinerlei Problem darstellen, mit diesen Vereinen dann eine neue Dachorganisation zu gründen...

 Also wenn ich mit meiner Vertretung nicht einverstanden bin, sorge ich dafür, dass ich nach Möglichkeit eine neue Vertretung bekomme ...

 Grüsse aus der Schweiz

 Andi


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Gute Idee...
Aber ist das hier so einfach möglich?
In der Schweiz habt ihr ja Demokratie...........


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*



AndiM schrieb:


> Hai,
> 
> mal ne Frage aus der Eidgenossenschaft:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

der Bayerische Landesfischereiverband ist schon vor etlichen Jahren aus dem deutschen "Dachverband" ausgetreten.
Aber Ambitionen für ein Gründung eines neuen Dachverbandes bestehen nicht. Mia san mia (Übersetzung: wir sind wir).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> In der Schweiz habt ihr ja Demokratie...........


Demokratie heisst, dass du eine Meinung haben darfst aber nicht, dass sie automatisch mehrheitsfähig berücksichtigt wird.

Klar wäre das möglich einen Gegenverband zu gründen aber der hätte a) auf Bundesebene ein Legitimationsproblem da der DAFVLMAA historisch die AngelsportfischerInnen* vertritt und b) müsste die geneigte organisierte Anglerschaft den Pobbes hochkriegen und viel Arbeit investieren und Geld in die Hand nehmen. Da die zu verteilenden Posten und Pöstchen direkt zu einem hauen und stechen führen würden würde es sich lange hinziehen bis der Verband Handlungsfähig wär.

Ich wäre ja dafür, aber wer würde mitmachen?

*ed*
@ Lajos: das interessante ist ja, dass Bayern nun wirklich nicht "linksgrünversifft" ist aber ihr dennoch durch das Abknüppelgebot eines der bescheidensten Fischereigesetze habt. Da bringt es auch nix nicht im DAFVLMAA zu sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

So und nun wieder zu eigentlichen Thema:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Ich würde Jan Korte's Ansicht ergänzen..wahrnehmbar ist der DAFV schon,wenn er nämlich wieder mal was
verpfuscht. 

Ostsee ist doch wieder das Beispiel schlechthin..Lars Anglerdemo reisst sich den Hintern mit Lobbarbeit auf,während die dafür bezahlten Verbände weiter Löcher in die Luft starren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Nicht nur das, sie arbeiten ja sogar gegen ihn ...


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Statement von Lars Dettmann, 
Geschäftsführer beim LF Brandenburg Berlin (LFVB) 
heute bei Facebook 
_"__Dass er (Jan Korte ist gemeint) den DAFV kaum wahrnimmt, dürfte vor allem daran liegen, 
dass *dieser sich derzeit auf wesentliche Dinge konzentriert*."_

Da sag ich doch mal ,_
"#g Prost, trink noch einen Weiteren"_.

Es interessiert die DAFV-Landschaft einen feuchten Furz ob einer derjenigen, die Adressat ihrer Arbeit sein sollten,
öffentlich sagt, 'hier kommt nix an'.
Und was könnte eingentlich wesentlicher sein, als der Job für den man gewählt & bezahlt wird?
Die Grüne Woche?


----------



## smithie (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Statement von Lars Dettmann,
> Geschäftsführer beim LF Brandenburg Berlin (LFVB)
> heute bei Facebook
> _"__Dass er (Jan Korte ist gemeint) den DAFV kaum wahrnimmt, dürfte vor allem daran liegen,
> dass *dieser sich derzeit auf wesentliche Dinge konzentriert*._


Was das ist, bleibt wohl vorerst ein Geheimnis?

Vielleicht stricken sie ja mit Mutti die ultimativen Inhalte für den Koalitionsvertrag - "SPD will Familiennachzug? Nicht ohne dass die Angler im Gegenzug wieder in den Fehmarnbelt dürfen!!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Naja, wie man so hört, ist man ja nicht mal in der eigenen Partei von der Kompetenz der Präsine überzeugt, und ihre Amts"führung" bei einem Bundesausschuss der FDP wird eher kritisch gesehen.

Dass aber die restlichen, verbliebenen  Abnickverbände natürlich alles nachbeten, was vom DAFV von oben vernebelt wird, ist doch logisch..

Wer genügend Verstand hat, ergriff spätestens jetzt ja vollends die Flucht:
Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?

Nur die Honigmangelernährten, Nichtsblicker und Abnicker bleiben über als DAFV-Mitgliedsverbände..

Und Jan Korte steht persönlich zu Anglern und Angeln, und das in einer nicht unbedingt per se anglerfreundlichen Partei (da sind ja auch bei der LINKEN ne Menge Ökowahnen unterwegs).

Es ist sinnvoller, als Angler solchen Leuten wie Jan den Rücken zu stärken, statt ihn zu diskreditieren und den anglerfeindlichen Kräften in seiner Partei Vorschub zu leisten.

Wichtig auch deswegen,weil die LINKE ja durchaus in einigen Ländern mitregiert und da auch Einfluss nehmen kann, so dass jeder anglerfreundliche Politiker da gestärkt werden muss.

Dass der DAFV, seine Abnickvasallenverbände und Claqueure aus deren Reihen nicht ansatzweise begreifen, was politische Lobbyarbeit bedeutet und wie man das zu tun hat, sieht man an den "Erfolgen" des DAFV genauso wie an solchen Äußerungen, die kati hier eingestellt hat..


----------



## Georg Baumann (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Nur um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen: Lars Dettmann ist Geschäftsführer des FISCHEREIverbands in Brandenburg. Das ist der Verband der Berufsfischer und hat mit dem DAFV bzw. Anglern nichts zu tun.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Hallo Georg, schön dich hier zu lesen. |wavey:
Und ja, du hast recht, das war mein Fehler!
Macht die Aussage selbst aber nicht klüger.


----------



## Georg Baumann (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Moin Kati, 

das stimmt. Ich teile Thomas' Ansicht, dass man sich die Verbündeten da suchen muss, wo sie sind. Und Jan ist durch und durch Anlger und in dem Punkt 1000 Prozent glaubwürdig. Wir kämpfen weiter ... 

LG, Georg


----------



## Ørret (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Schön das die Printmedien in letzter Zeit vermehrt über angelpolitische Themen berichten und dabei auch mal kritische Töne anschlagen.....weiter so #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*



Ørret schrieb:


> Schön das die Printmedien in letzter Zeit vermehrt über angelpolitische Themen berichten und dabei auch mal kritische Töne anschlagen.....weiter so #6



Angeln ist halt nicht mehr nur Sonnenschein. Umso wichtiger ist es gemeinsam für das geilste Hobby der Welt zu kämpfen!

Dazu gehören dann auch die Printmedien, denn die erreichen ja immer noch viele Angler, die auch im Jahr 2018 noch ohne soziale Netzwerke überleben können.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Es ist ja auch durchaus ein Eigeninteresse!

Je mehr Angler ihre Ruten bei ebay verticken, weil sie Einschränkungsbedingt keine Lust mehr haben,
je weniger potentiell neue Leute den Zugang zum Angeln suchen,
desto weniger zahlende Leser.

Dass einige Funktionäre Abgeordnete wie Jan Korte ignorieren oder gar verächtlich abtun, da er ja "aus der linken Schmuddelecke" kommt,
zeigt wie borniert die Denkweise ist.
Seine Äusserungen zum nicht vorhandenen Wirkungsgrad des DAFV haben mal so gar nichts mit der Verortung seiner Partei zu tun,
sie gelten übergreifend für das gesamte Parlament.
Nach 5 Jahren DAFV und ich weiss gar nicht wie viel Jahrzehnten VDSF zuvor,
ist Lobbyismus immer noch eine kahle Wüste.
Absolut erschreckend und letztendlich auch skandalös,
denn genau dafür werden die Versager gewählt und bezahlt.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*



bastido schrieb:


> Richtig und eine Spitzenfunktionärin mit Parteibuch(und dann auch noch dem falschen in diesem Fall) im roten Täschchen ist da wohl grundsätzlich nicht sehr hilfreich, wenn man seine Verbündeten eben überall suchen muss.


Es bleibt bei dem Zitat eines LFV-Präsis:
"Die **** kommt doch nicht mal am Pförtner _(des Bundestags, meinte er)_ vorbei".


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Man kann natürlich immer wieder darauf schauen, was nicht gut läuft. Gehört zur Bestandsaufnahme dazu. Die Frage ist ja, was können wir tun, damit es besser läuft. Lars mit der Anglerdemo ist ein leuchtendes Beispiel für vorbildliches Engagement. Manchmal träume ich davon, wie es wohl wäre, wenn ein Verband mit mehreren Hundertausend Mitgliedern sowas auf die Beine stellte und dann allein durch die Masse noch mehr Gehör bei der Politik fände ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> " Manchmal träume ich davon, wie es wohl wäre, wenn ein Verband mit mehreren Hundertausend Mitgliedern sowas auf die Beine stellte und dann allein durch die Masse noch mehr Gehör bei der Politik fände ...



ja, davon träumen wir auch. 
Ich bin mir sicher, es gäbe manche Vorkommnisse wie z.B. Hausdurchsuchungen wegen Gemeinschaftsangeln nicht.
Von Verboten in Natura 2000 Gebieten ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich immer wieder darauf schauen, was nicht gut läuft



Ein wenig spät,oder? 

Die Probleme existieren nämlich nicht erst seit letzter Woche,

Was nicht läuft, müsste seit Jahren bekannt sein. 

Wie sagte Thomas immer so schön.."ist ja nicht so, das wir nicht oft genug davor gewarnt hätten.." 

Recht hatte er.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Schon aus 2013, aber immer noch guter Text.
https://jungle.world/artikel/2013/20/was-tun-wenig
Zitat: _"Eine weitere angenehme Eigenschaft der Angelei: Man trifft dabei keine Grünen. Sie sind unter Anglern so unbeliebt wie der Kormoran,..."_ :m


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Sehr gut, kannte ich noch gar nicht. #6


----------



## angler1996 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Ja sehr schön#6
 Auch wenn ich diese Einschätzung:
 Zitat:
 "Last but not least: Die organisierten Anglerinnen und Angler sind eine wirkliche Massenorganisation. Erfreulich dabei: eine Massenorganisation, die Sinnvolles tut und *andere nicht pene&shy;trant agitiert."*

 nur bedingt teile.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Leech (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Jan Korte hat zumindest was das Angeln angeht tatsächlich sachdieniche Praxisdinge zu sagen.


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Jan hat auch auf anderen Gebieten Sachdienliches zu sagen. Die Frage ist nur, ob man dem zustimmt.


Übrigens finde ich es echt nervig und falsch, immer wieder die gleichen politischen Schubladen loszumachen. Kein Wunder, dass das nix wird mit der organisierten Anglerschaft.


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Wer macht denn hier eine politische Schublade auf? Ging doch in Katis Post nur um den Text. Bitte keine allgemeinpolitische Diskussion anfangen. Hier auf AB geht's ums Angeln!


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Danke für die Wiederholung meiner Worte...


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Keine Ursache Im Ernst: Dann hab' Dich offensichtlich falsch verstanden. Alles gut. #h


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

Alles prima Georg (auch im Ernst!).


----------



## angler1996 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"*

ment ihr jetzte mich|supergri
 mir gings nicht politische Agitation
 sondern um die teils gering ausgeprägte Akzeptanz der Angler untereinander über Ansichten zu verschiedenen Themen wie naja c&r z.Bleistift#h


----------

